# 90 degree bend on top of woodstove. Will it be ok?



## Racerboy832 (Oct 15, 2011)

My folks offered me their Pacific Energy Superseries stove for my little house. It is a top mount exhaust stove. I want to put it in front of my existing fireplace opening. The top of the stove is 29" and the highest part of the fireplace is 37". This would mean a 90 degree bend right off the top to make it isn't the opening. Is this ok or should I find another option?


----------



## ktlm (Oct 16, 2011)

what type of chimney and how high? If your draft is strong enough, you should be ok. Are all clearances good?


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's about 17 foot further to the top of the chimney. 6" Stainless liner. I will have to come out of the stove and a tight 90 in order to make it into the opening of the stone fireplace opening.


----------



## chainsawcircus (Oct 16, 2011)

i had the same dilema, i went with two 45's, with a spacer between. just seems less restrictive to me.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 16, 2011)

The only way for me to get the freestanding stove exhaust to make it into the hearth is with a 90 then a straight pipe then another 90 and go up. There is no extra room.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 16, 2011)

You need a little rise on that portion from the stove outlet to chimney. Hopefully it's being connected to a liner and not a slammer install.


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 16, 2011)

+1 on using 2 45's if you can and definitely use liner.

You should give yourself a minimum of 18" vertical above the stove before elbowing out. It give the draft a chance to get going. Remember, heat and smoke travel vertically - not horizontally. So whatever you can do to help smooth out the restrictions will definitely help out the draft.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 16, 2011)

I sure hate to give up a free good stove. There is an ashpan under the stove or else I could lower it. My living room has a real nice all granite fireplace so I'm definately not going to mess with that. It would of been nice if it was a rear exit stove.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 16, 2011)

Could you sell the stove to get a rear flue? In order to use the fireplace chimney, you need a liner with a block off plate where the liner meets the chimney. Is this to replace the woodfurnace? I just went back over some old posts, and I would do away with the furnace and use a stove. Maybe you could trade for a different stove? There are deals from time to time on craigslist.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's one of those deals from my folks. They said I can have the stove since they aren't using it anymore but I can't sell it. If I don't want it , it will either just sit there or they will take it to their other house in PA. Yes it is to replace the Hotblast. I just got 5 big bales of insulation for the house. Enough to do all my attic floors. I wanted to use the woodstove to try to cut down on the 10 cords of wood I used last year. The stove is a Pacific energy super series I think they are called the 27. I wonder if I can take the pedestal off of it some how.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 16, 2011)

You can't remove the pedestal and use the stove. I checked the dimensions between the legs a d pedestal but there's only an 1/8th" difference. I don't think the stove will work for your current setup.


----------



## myzamboni (Oct 16, 2011)

Set the stove in the fireplace with a block-off plate. That stove will throw some heat.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 17, 2011)

To answer your question, yes, a 90 right on top of the strove will work just fine so long as the pipe from that point on will have sufficient rise.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Oct 17, 2011)

The flue pipe going up your chimney should also be wrapped in insulation or be insulated as per UL1777 unless you can provide 2" of clearance.You should also verify that the pipe is 2100 degree rated...it should have a UL tag on it saying so.

Fyrebug has given you the best options.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Oct 17, 2011)

The chimney liner I have was the flex king pro double liner. It's smooth on the inside. So would it be ok to run a 90 out of the top of the stove then another 90 up the chimney. It will have about a 15 foot run from there to the top.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 17, 2011)

Draft may be a little sluggish at start due to the 15' run and 2 90's but it will work. You won't need any damper in the pipe. You'll be amazed on the savings of wood and burntimes over the old furnace. Don't forget the blockoff plate.


----------

